# Säulenkakteen schrumpfen !!  Hilfe !!



## jolantha (21. März 2011)

Guten Morgen, 
brauche dringend Hilfe bei meinem Säulenkaktus. Er schrumpft von oben nach unten !!!
Die Wurzeln sind in Ordnung, da er von unten wieder neu austreibt.
Alle anderen Kakteen in meiner Wüstenlandschaft sind o.k.
Treibt an der Seite sogar neu aus !


----------



## Echinopsis (21. März 2011)

*AW: Säulenkakteen schrumpfen !!  Hilfe !!*

Hallo Jolantha,

dein Säulenkaktus (ein Cleistocactus strausii) schrumpft nicht...er ist schlichtweg vertrocknet an der Spitze. Dies könnte von einer alten Pilzinfektion stammen, oder einer Verletzung im Scheitel, evtl auch falscher Überwinterungsplatz.

Du solltest diese Spitzen dringend entfernen, ich habe auf einem Bild markiert wie du schneiden solltest. Vorher das Messer mit Alkohol desinfizieren und danach auf die frische Wunde Holzkohlepulver oder Zimt aufstreuen.
Die oberen Teile vernichten, am besten direkt in die Biotonne.

Eine weitere Nachbehandlung ist nicht von nöten, er wird normal austreiben und weiterwachsen.
Über die Ursache lässt sich leider nur spekulieren, da kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen!

 

lG...
Daniel


----------



## jolantha (22. März 2011)

*AW: Säulenkakteen schrumpfen !!  Hilfe !!*

Danke, Daniel
werde sie dann mal alle köpfen und abwarten.


----------



## Nikolai (22. März 2011)

*AW: Säulenkakteen schrumpfen !!  Hilfe !!*

Hallo Anne,
so sehr es auch schmerzt, durch solch einen Rüchschnitt bekommst Du viele Ableger. An den Schnittstellen wachsen gewöhnlich mehrere Neutriebe. Wenn diese eine gewisse Größe erreicht haben, kann man sie abschneiden und bewurzeln. Danach wachsen wieder neue Triebe und Du kannst das beliebig oft wiederholen.
Du mußt dabei bis in das gesunde "Fleisch" zurückschneiden. 
Bei Frostschäden kommt es vor, dass die äußere Hülle vertrocknet und das abgestorbene Gewebe innen fault und durch Flüssigkeitsverlust dann schrupft.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## jolantha (24. März 2011)

*AW: Säulenkakteen schrumpfen !!  Hilfe !!*

Hallo Nikolai
in meinem Winterquartier gabs keinen Frost, es ist ein kühl gehaltenes Badezimmer ! Hab aber schon tapfer geköpft !!


----------



## Echinopsis (24. März 2011)

*AW: Säulenkakteen schrumpfen !!  Hilfe !!*

An Frost würde ich diese Schäden auch nicht ausmachen!
Meiner Meinung nach gabs da entweder alte Sonnenbrandprobleme oder ein Fehler mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit.

..und du wirst das köpfen nicht bereuen!


----------



## jolantha (27. März 2011)

*AW: Säulenkakteen schrumpfen !!  Hilfe !!*

Daniel, in diesem Pflanztrog stehen ca 15 verschiedene Kakteen, nur dieser Säulenkaktus hat das Problem !
Alle Anderen sind in Ordnung. Die Luftfeuchtigkeit ist auch o.k., Sonne gibts durch ein Milchglasfenster, kann also auch keine Verbrennungen erzeugen.


----------



## Echinopsis (27. März 2011)

*AW: Säulenkakteen schrumpfen !!  Hilfe !!*

Man steckt halt leider nie drin...das kann alles mögliche gewesen sein.
Hauptsache bald gehts ihm besser...oder?


----------

